# 65 66 67 Ram Air pan question



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

I am fabricating a dual quad Ram Air pan for my 65 and I'm needing to know how far from the firewall the back edge of a factory pan sits.

If anyone has a few minutes to make this measurement and let me know, I would appreciate it. Tri Power or four barrel, doesn't matter as far as I can tell because the hood is still the same. If you have any other measurements to offer that might be useful, please post those as well. Pictures are great too, but I have found such variety on internet searches that I'm not sure what really represents the correct position of the pan.

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Well, let me clarify. I don't really mean a factory pan, but even a reproduction pan that is sitting in the factory position. I am simply asking for this measurement (see photo below). I probably got too wordy with my first request.

Please don't make me go ask at "the other forum." 😟


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

michaelfind said:


> Well, let me clarify. I don't really mean a factory pan, but even a reproduction pan that is sitting in the factory position. I am simply asking for this measurement (see photo below). I probably got too wordy with my first request.
> 
> Please don't make me go ask at "the other forum." 😟
> View attachment 150919



Check this post out. It may be what you are looking for?









Ram air dual quads?


Ok have all the pieces together to get the duals on the Tempest. Thanks to a few members added another 1/2" spacer to clear the waterneck. Picked up a GTO hood as i will need the scoop for clearance to keep it under hood. Appears that someone got it stuck at some time and used the can...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

PontiacJim said:


> Check this post out. It may be what you are looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, Jim, for responding to my question. Thanks for the link too. I have read through that thread several times and examined his helpful pictures, but because he is using a different manifold and carburetors, I suspect his measurements would not work out for my purposes. I sent instig8tor a question about this a couple of years ago but he never responded. It looks like he hasn't visited the forum since late 2020. I hope he is alive and well.

I guess I'll go get bullied over at the other forum, but maybe get an answer for my efforts. 😕


----------

